# Happy birthday, Mike Kellogg



## AngelEyes

Happy Birthday, Mike!

_I hope you enjoy at least fifty shades of fun on your special day...





_AngelEyes



​


----------



## doinel

If AngelEyes  hopes you enjoy 50 shades of fun, then 1962 was a great year!
                            Thank you so much Mike and may you live forever.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Happy birthday, Mike!*


----------



## bondia

Good gracious, Mike! Already a year since your last birthday? The old _tempus_ certainly does _fugit_
Belated greetings, and thanks for it all.


----------



## mkellogg

Woohoo!  Thanks for the birthday wishes!

"fifty shades" - AngelEyes, I knew about your interest in literature.  I just imagined it was a different genre. 

Mike


----------



## AngelEyes

Hi Mike,

I'm more upset that people might think I meant you're turning fifty this year than that it looks like I approve of whips and chains!  

_(Leave it to a girl to stress more about age than reputation.)_ 

But just for the record, I try to read a little bit of everything. On my book shelf is not only The Fifty Shades trilogy, but also Yeats, John O'Donohue, Russell Targ, and the Bible. 

I'm reading Marlena De Blasi and Edgar Cayce right now. 

Anyway, I'm sure all the people who've read this thread but didn't post are either so intimidated by you, they felt shy, or they don't know that it's *you* who makes these forums possible! 

Thank you for your hard work and dedication to this site. You have touched thousands of people around the world in many helpful ways.

I'd ask about a birthday spanking, but then we'd be right back where we started, and obviously some wouldn't get the humor.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

AngelEyes said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I'm more upset that people might think I meant you're turning fifty this year than that it looks like I approve of whips and chains!
> 
> _(Leave it to a girl to stress more about age than reputation.)_
> 
> But just for the record, I try to read a little bit of everything. On my book shelf is not only The Fifty Shades trilogy, but also Yeats, John O'Donohue, Russell Targ, and the Bible.
> 
> I'm reading Marlena De Blasi and Edgar Cayce right now.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure all the people who've read this thread but didn't post are either so intimidated by you, they felt shy, or they don't know that it's *you* who makes these forums possible!
> 
> Thank you for your hard work and dedication to this site. You have touched thousands of people around the world in many helpful ways.
> 
> I'd ask about a birthday spanking, but then we'd be right back where we started, and obviously some wouldn't get the humor.



Happy birthday Mike, I'll be half your age in a few months; what that says, I do not know.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Happy birthday Mike


----------



## Calambur

Llego un poquitín tarde -como siempre-, así que ¡felicidades para todo el año!


----------



## albertovidal

Sorry for the delay. I've oFf line for some time.
*
CONGRATS, MIKE!
*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mkellogg

Thank you all for the late birthday wishes.   I just go back from a trip to Spain and it is time to get back to work on WR...

Mike


----------



## Suehil

Oh dear, I missed this thread completely.  Happy belated birthday, Mike, and many, many happy returns.  
What a pity that you didn't manage a quick dash to Tillou while you were on this side of the world.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Belated Happy Birthday Mike! 

Obviously I don't know you personally but I thought I'd take advantage of the occasion to express how much I apprecitate this wonderful site -- THANK YOU!  All the best to you!


----------

